# Kleine Vorschau auf Canyon 2004



## mstaab_canyon (23. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

vorsicht, jetzt wird es etwas grafiklastig . Ich möchte Euch eine kleine Vorschau auf unsere 2004er Modelle geben. Bitte beachtet, das die Farbbeispiele im Photoshop entstanden sind und die Farben final sicher etwas unterschiedlich sein werden. Außerdem sind die Austattungen an den Farbbeispielen natürlich Nonsens, das Freeride-Bike wird z.B. natürlich mit Manitou Sherman Onepointfive kommen und nicht mit der gezeigten Psylo.

Ok, here we go:

Canyon 2004 Freeride, 150mm Federweg vorne und hinten:

der unlackierte Prototyp:






Variante 1:





Variante 2:





Canyon 2004 Marathon Race, 80mm Federweg vorne und hinten:

der unlackierte Prototyp:





MR7:





MR8:





MR9:





Der Freerider ist ein komplett neues Bike, der MR eine Evolution des 2003er Rahmens. Das neue Rahmendesign ist aus Gewichtsgründen gewählt worden, aber dazu später mehr.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## uphiller (23. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

habt ihr die alte Rahmengeometrie komplett aus dem Programm genommen oder kommt sich noch in den XC Rädern zum Einsatz.

wies aussieht ist es in der neuen Geomtrie nicht mehr möglich 2 Trinkflaschen unterzubrigen 

Gibts schon ne Vorabinfo zu den Verwendeten Dämpfern und Gabeln im NERVE MR6 bzw XC5

Besten Dank 

Sigi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkr (23. Oktober 2003)

Wow.

Die sehen aber schön. Vor allem der Freerider, da werde ich nächstes Jahr wohl auch noch zuschlagen müssen  .

Das neue MR-Design ist ja wie alle anderen Herstellerdesigns momentan auch, siehe Giant, Trek, Votec N1, usw. Sieht trotzdem gut aus.
Mein jetzt offiziell "altes" MR8 ist nun nur noch die Hälfte wert  aber egal  

Fuer mich immer noch ein hervorragendes Bike, ist ja auch erst 2 Wochen alt.

Denke ihr werdet mit den neuen Babies auch guten Erfolg haben.
ABER macht bitte was an der Qualität der Lackierung...


----------



## mstaab_canyon (23. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

die "alte" Nerve Rahmenbauform wird es nach wie vor leicht modifiziert bei den XC und Enduro Modellen geben. Wobei ich ehrlicherweise sagen muss das es zumindest bei S und M sehr knapp mit der 2. Flasche wird, aber das war 2003 auch schon so.

Viele Grüße,

Michael, der mit Camelbak fährt.


----------



## TThorsten (23. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ich warte extra auf 2004 in der Hoffnung, dann ein MR mit 100er Skareb und kompletter XT (günstig) zu bekommen. das mit der XT wird ja wohl klappen, aber bleibt Canyon komplett bei der 80er Skareb ?

Gruß
TThorsten


----------



## Manitou (23. Oktober 2003)

Schmeisst endlich die integrierten Steuersätze raus (bei MTB und RR)!!!


Manitou


----------



## mstaab_canyon (23. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

die MR Rahmen werden als Race-Bikes mit 80mm ausgestattet sein. Die Skareb verträgt sich in 80mm bestimmt auch besser mit den Scheibenbremsen.

Zu den Steuersätzen: Wir hatten in 2001 Probleme mit integrierten Steuersätzen, die 2002 und 2003 aber bereits abgestellt waren. Den 2001er "Problemkunden" konnte mit Umbau auf neuere Steuersätze geholfen werden. Die integrierten Steuersätze der neuesten Generation genießen wirklich zu Unrecht einen schlechten Ruf. Weil die öffentliche Meinung aber nach den Anfangsproblemen entgegen unseren Erfahrungen immer noch negativ ist haben wir die 2004er MTB's mit semi-integrierten Steuersätzen spezifiziert.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Canyon-Rider (23. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

sehen ja nicht schlecht aus.

Gibt es auch schon Bilder von den Hardtails???

MfG Fabian


----------



## wildbiker (23. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Leuts,

muss mal ganz groß eben jubeln. Nur gut das ich mit einem Bikeneukauf bis 2004 noch warte. Hatte vorher auch schon mal mit einem No Saint spekuliert, weil ich die Optik von denen auch ganz gut fand, vielleicht auch noch ein bisschen besser. Und ich hab mal gehört, das die No Saints mit dem senkrecht stehenden Dämpfer noch besser sein sollen. Also wenn die Canyons 2004 so aussehen, werd ich 100 % bei Canyon kaufen (Nerve XC4).


----------



## vega970 (23. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ich nutze den 2. Flaschenhalter mit der Werkzeugdose von R. und 
das ist sehr praktisch und entlastet den Rücken.
Fahre im Sommer und bei Marathon auch mit Camelbak,  man trinkt
mehr und öfter.

Gruß

Vega970 jetzt MR8

PS.  Da kommt doch dann sicher noch ein Trikot
       in dem super-ROTEN MR7 dazu.


----------



## tvaellen (23. Oktober 2003)

Wie sieht es bei euren Rennrädern für 2004 aus ?

Neue Modelle / Rahmen / Farben ?
Laufräder nur noch Smolik oder auch andere ?

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snake (24. Oktober 2003)

MR9: Fettes Lob!!! Schwärm!!!!!!!!!!       

In welchem Preissegment bewegt man sich in etwa beim MR9 und was für ein Gewicht strebt Ihr damit an?

...und vor allem: Wann kommt die Kiste auf den Markt????


----------



## Floh (24. Oktober 2003)

Zu den MRs folgende Anmerkungen:
Positiv:
- Die Krafteinleitung in den Rahmen ist so sicher besser als bei der Montage am Oberrohr wie bei den 2003er Modellen.
- Sieht filigraner aus, wird wohl auch leichter sein.
Negativ:
- Das war´s wohl mit der voll versenkbaren Sattelstütze, wenn ich mich nicht bös verguckt habe
- Kann bei meinem 2003er Nerve XC5 während der Fahrt ohne Probleme Dämpfung und Lockout betätigen - das wird jetzt schwieriger sein.
- Zugverlegung ist immer noch so, dass die Schaltzüge am Steuer- und am Sattelrohr schleifen und langsam aber sicher die Lackierung zerstören. Das hat sich nicht geändert.

Guckt euch doch mal ein Storck an, da sind die Züge seitlich verlegt und in so grossen Bögen, dass sie nicht am Rahmen schleifen. Auch der Dani hat sich da viele Gedanken gemacht bei seinen Rahmen.

(Das alles sind die Dinge, die im Alltag nerven). Ansonsten: Das Design ist gelungen.


----------



## siq (24. Oktober 2003)

Hi 

kleine Anregung: Ihr könntet ja für die zweite Trinkflasche auf der zum Vorderrad hingerichteten Seite vom Unterrohr noch zwei weitere Schrauben für einen Bidonhalter vorsehen.  

Gruss 
Simon


----------



## eborgmann (24. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!

Denkt Ihr auch an HS33-Enthusiasten und spart nicht die paar Gramm für Bremssockel? Bitte, bitte!


----------



## Julian M. (24. Oktober 2003)

Hi, 

was mich interessieren würde: 
Plant ihr auch in Zukunft mal in Sachen Downhill was auf den Markt zu bringen?
Das wäre bei eurem Preis-Leistungsverhältniss sicher für viele jungen Downhiller eine interessante Sache. 

Ansonsten muß ich sagen das mich eure Firmenentwicklung von Begin an bis heute sehr beeindruckt. Respekt!


----------



## adal (24. Oktober 2003)

Wie schauts mit den Triathlonrädern aus? Ich warte auf ein 26 Zoll Tria - Radln, die kleinen Triaräder mit 28ern zu spezifizieren, geht sich mE mit einer echten Tria Geometrie nicht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veilchen (24. Oktober 2003)

wann???????????
Was????????????
wieviel??????????
bestellen????????


----------



## tvaellen (24. Oktober 2003)

ich glaube Staabi ist bis Weihnachten damit ausgelastet, die ganzen Fragen hier im forum zu beantworten


----------



## Bike_RR (25. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

Die neuen MTB sehen ja echt gut aus .
Ich bin schon gespannt auf die neuen Rennräder.

Super wäre es, wenn ihr auch Mavic Kysrium ELITE (oder SL) Laufräder anbieten könntet.

cu


----------



## hamster6000 (26. Oktober 2003)

... finde vor allen Dingen gut, daß die Lackierung der Bikes jetzt wesentlich dezenter ist. 

Kleines Detail noch: bitte den "canyon" Schriftzug in der Endversion nicht ganz so groß und protzig auf den Rahmen platzieren! merci


----------



## mstaab_canyon (27. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

zu den MR Modellen:

Die Sattelstütze ist voll versenkbar, da die Achse der Dämpferwippe nicht durchgehend ist. Die Schrauben dringen nicht in das innere des Sitzrohrs.

Zu den Rennrädern: Farben und Decals werden ähnlich wie bei den MTBs etwas ruhiger.

Zu den Hardtails: Farben werden ebenfalls etwas dezenter, sind aber an die 2003er Modelle angelehnt.

Zu den Triathlonbikes: Der Rahmen wird nur in Details geändert, bleibt also mit 28" Laufrädern. Wir sind überzeugt, auch mit 28" Laufrädern eine vernünftige Tria-Geometrie anzubieten, da die Oberrohrlängen speziell abgestimmt wurden.

Downhill: Ist mittelfristig nichts geplant, da die zu erwartenden Stückzahlen für uns in keinem Verhältnis zum doch recht hohen Entwicklungsaufwand stehen. Aber man soll ja niemals nie sagen.

Grüße,

Michael, gestern auf dem MR Prototyp unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## uphiller (27. Oktober 2003)

Hi

würde es auch klasse finden wenn am
Unterrohr Gewinde für einen 2. Flaschenhalter vorhanden wären.
sollte doch kein zu großes Problem sein



gruß Sigi


----------



## Rabatz (27. Oktober 2003)

guten tag, was für ausstattungsvarianten sind bei den FR vorgesehen? wo werden sie preislich etwa liegen?
vielen dank: rabatz


----------



## -=Ben_Nevis=- (29. Oktober 2003)

Hui das sieht ja alles echt Klasse aus! Freue mich schon auf erste Bilder aus dem low-cost sector (<1000), wann gibts denn welche?


----------



## ow1 (29. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Michael

Mit grosser Spannung habe ich die Bilder von den neuen MR Canyon Bikes beäugt und bin leider ein bisschen Enttäuscht. Mit dem stehendem Dämpfer sehen die Bikes bald einmal alle gleich aus.

Da bin ich doch froh, dass ich mir noch ein Nerve MR6 ergattert habe und mich an dem einzigartig genialen Power Float Oberrohr ergözen kann 
Was hier der Lutz Schäfer aus dem Hut gezaubert hat ist schon was einmaliges.   

Aber ich denke, aus Kostengründen kommt die neue Variante wohl etwas günstiger für Euch, da das Power Float Oberrohr doch ein paar Schweissnähte mehr brauchte. 
Aus Stabilitätsgründen sehe ich beim neuen Design keine wirkliche Vorteile. Und der zweite Flaschenhalter kann man sich auch abschminken. 
Ich denke aber wenn man in der Entwicklung stehen bleibt, macht man einen Schritt zurück. 
Darum nimmt es mich noch Wunder, wie es mit den Carbon-Bikes steht, die sich bei Euch angeblich in der Entwicklung  befinden sollten?


Greezzz

ow1


----------



## unlinkable (30. Oktober 2003)

Hallo canyon,

In welchen Rahmengrössen wird es die Freeride-Bikes geben?`

Da ich mein Freerider auch immer den Berg hochdrücke käme mir eine absenkbare Gabel ala Psylo,MZ schon gelegen.

 Wirds einen Freerider mit absenkbarer Gabel geben(in meine nicht 20mm absenken)? 


(P.S.: Ich find Wippe sieht schon gewaltig fett aus )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightRacer (31. Oktober 2003)

...so heisst der gute Lutz


----------



## blange (31. Oktober 2003)

Die Sherman Gabel 2004 word von 150 mm auf 110 mm absenkbar sein oder von 170 mm auf 140mm (Sherman plus)
Klingt nicht schlecht oder?


----------



## Sherman (31. Oktober 2003)

Der neue Freerider sieht ja nicht schlecht aus!

Ich will hier ja nicht die Kompetenzen eurer Igenieure in Frage stellen, doch die Rohre des Hinterbaus scheinen mir etwas zu dünn dimensioniert.


----------



## Zurriola (1. November 2003)

Hi Canyon,

Super, dass ihr schon ein paar Bilder von den 2004er Bikes zeigt. Sind echt scharf! Schade nur dass sie erst im Januar lieferbar sind. Warum laßt ihr  das Weihnachtsgeschäft sausen?

Könnt ihr vielleicht etwas zu der neuen Dämpfer-Position an den 2004er Bikes sagen? Warum habt ihr die geändert? Ich finde vorher sah es besser aus (siehe Bild), der Lock-out war besser zu erreichen und es gab Platz für einen zweiten Flaschenhalter. Liegt´s nur an den Produktionskosten für das aufwendigere Oberrohr oder gab es andere Gründe?

Grüße
Zurriola


----------



## duble (7. November 2003)

ist auch was für mädls geplant?
such einen rahmen für meine freundin, und da ihr den alten wxc (oder so) ja billig weggebt, könnte man meinen, es gibt da im januar was neues...


----------



## Mr.Gregor (11. November 2003)

Hallo Canyon,
ist es schon bekannt was für Dämpfer und Gabeln in den neuen Bikes verbaut werden ?
Wird es ein Modell mit Magura Brakes geben ?
Grüsse
Mr.Gregor


----------



## mstaab_canyon (11. November 2003)

Hallo,



> In welchen Rahmengrössen wird es die Freeride-Bikes geben?`



Die Freeride Bikes wird es in 16,5" (S), 18,5" (M), 20,5" (L) geben, die Gabel ist eine Sherman Breakout mit 150mm.

Die neue Dämpferposition bei den MR Modellen wurde auch Gewichtsgründen gewählt. Das Oberrohr kann leichter werden und auch das Gelenk an sich hat wesentlich weniger Material. Gleichzeitig haben wir den Hinterbau für eine noch höhere Steifigkeit komplett geändert.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## fone (11. November 2003)

wieviel federweg hinten hat eigentlich das XC4 gehabt, bzw hat der nachfolger?

thx!


----------



## rboncube (11. November 2003)

@ fone

glaube da kann ich dir auch helfen.
Im 2003 Katalog wurde das MR-Frame Set mit 95mm angegeben.
In der Bike wurde der Fw am XC 5 mit 113mm angegeben,und in der MB der Fw am MR6 sogar mit fast 120mm.
Wo die unterschiedlichen Werte herkommen weiß ich auch net,wo´s doch der gleiche Rahmen und Dämpfer ist.
Aber egal,Federweg ist immer gut solang nix zu arg wippt!


Ciao Rene´


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (12. November 2003)

ohh 
hätte ich ja eigentlich selber finden können, aber auf rahmensets angucken bin ich nich gekommen. 
Danke!

na das sollte doch reichen  120mm? was haben die da gemessen? ...eher das ES6 oder?

95 is auch gut 

cya


----------



## JohnTomac (16. November 2003)

ich arbeite selbst in einem kleinen Bikeshop und Eure Räder und der gewählte Vertriebsweg sind also für uns eine dirkete Konkurenz.
Dennoch muss ich zugeben das Design und die  Preise sind wohl echt top.
Die Kalkulation kein Geheimniss schließlich entfällt die Spanne des Fachhandels.
Dennoch würde mich interessieren wo genau die Rahmen produziert werden ?

Denn eine direkte Ähnlichkeit zu großen Fachhandelsherstellern ist ja nicht zu leugnen.


Grüße
Tomac

PLAY IT LOUD !


----------



## fone (17. November 2003)

aeh wie is das eigentlich mit pedalen?
gewicht is ja ohne, oder?
und steht auch auslieferung ohne.
muss man die echt extra mitbestellen? oder sind zumindest bärentatzen oder sowas dran?

thx


ach noch an die canyon besitzer, wie sieht es eigentlich mit der genauigkeit der gewichtsangaben aus? oder is die frage zu frech fürs hersteller forum ? 

sagt mal was dazu, sobald die neuen modelle vorgestellt werden will ich mich nämlich entscheiden.

danke


----------



## Zurriola (20. November 2003)

Mich würden auch die Gewichte der neuen Bike interessieren...

Könntet Ihr (Canyon) angeben, was z.B. das 04er MR mit XT-Ausstattung und z.B.  einer Black Super Air letztendlich wiegen wird? Interessant ist das tatsächliche fahrfertige Gewicht, also mit Pedalen, in Größe L.

Für mich ist gerade das Scott Genius MC30 (siehe www.scott-europe.com) ein heisser Konkurrent. Das hat ebenfalls eine XT Ausstattung und eine Manitou Black Super Air und wiegt tatsächlich fahrfertig 12,6 kg. Ist auch ein superheisses Gerät...und beim richtigen Händler bekommt man´s für 2500,-.

Die Ähnlichekeit der Designs bei Canyon und Scott sieht übrigens auch nicht nach Zufall aus: xtr+: schwarz; xtr: silber; xt: rot ?


----------



## pedda (20. November 2003)

welche daempfer und gabeln verwendet ihr denn? gibt es schon eine ungefaehre preis vorstellung? bremsen wuerde mich auch interessieren. 

danke
peter


----------



## Zurriola (20. November 2003)

ab XT-Ausstattung werden dank Shimano-Stategie wohl nur noch Shimano Bremsen möglcih sein! ich finde die xt-disks zwar gut, aber keine wahl mehr zu haben ist shit!

...weitere Ausstattung und Preise würden mich auch interessieren...und natürlich Gewichte. s.o.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mstaab_canyon (20. November 2003)

Hallo,

die ersten Musterbikes sind jetzt da und werden zur Zeit für den Katalog fotografiert., Gleichzeitig sind wir dabei die Zubehörteile für den Katalog auszusuchen und die TExte und das Layout zu erstellen. Wir sind im Moment etwas im Zeitdruck, deshalb schaue ich auch nicht so oft im Forum vorbei, sorry.

- Unsere Rahmen werden in Taiwan bei namhaften Herstellern gefertigt. Natürlich bauen diese Hersteller auch für andere Marken. Dennoch haben unsere Rahmen einzigartige Details und sind keinesfalls die gleichen Modelle die es auch bei anderen herstellern gibt. Das wollen wir im 2004er Katalog auch noch besser darstellen wie bisher.

- Überwiegend setzen wir Answer Manitou Swinger SPV 3-Way Dämpfer ein. Bei den MR Modellen ist der bewährte DT Swiss SSD 210L mit LockOut verbaut, bei den günstigeren Fullys entweder Rock Shox BAR Adjust oder Manitou QRL.

- Gewichte kann ich noch keine nennen, wie gesagt, Räder werden montiert und fotografiert, Gewicht wird dann nach den Fotoaufnahmen ermittelt.

- Die hochwertigeren Bikes liefern wir, genau wie die meisten Hersteller, schon seit Jahren ohne Pedale aus, da die meisten Biker ganz eigene Vorstellungen von den Pedalen haben mit denen Sie fahren möchten. Die Umtauschquote wäre einfach zu hoch, was wir wieder in den Kalkulationen berücksichtigen müssten, was die Bikes dann im Verhältnis teurer machen würde als die jetzige Lösung mit optionalen Pedalen.

Ich muss Euch noch etwas um Geduld bitten, wir arbeiten wie gesagt am Katalog. Sobald der fertig ist werde ich eine pdf zum Download bereitsstellen.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## rboncube (20. November 2003)

Das XC5 mit Manitou oder RockSchrot Dämpfer?Bitte nicht! 
Hatte einmal einen,nie wieder.
Dann kauf ich mir doch ein anderes Bike.Warum kein DT mehr?

Bey,bey

Rene´


----------



## fone (21. November 2003)

oh

xc5 ohne dt wäre natürlich sehr schade.
ist eigentlich ein wichtiger punkt bei canyon entscheidung...
bitte dt !! 

thx


----------



## pedda (21. November 2003)

ist fuer die kaufentscheidung schon extrem wichtig. auch mit dem xt-einheitsbremsbrei laesst es sich schwer leben.

peter


----------



## rboncube (21. November 2003)

Sind doch noch mehr der Meinung das an´s XC5 ein DT gehört.
Finde, gerade an einem Versenderbike sollten nur die haltbarsten und langlebigsten (natürlich auch bezahlbare) Teile verbaut werden.Und das der DT einer der besten und solidesten ist, ist ja bekannt.Mein persönliches Horrorszenario:
Anfang Mai gibt der Dämpfer den Geist auf,zu Canyon geschickt,viel Arbeit weg. Saison,dann zu Rock Shox geschickt,viel Arbeit weg. blablabla,endlich gerichtet wieder zurück zu Canyon,immer noch viel .....,die deutsche Post ist auch nicht so schnell,ruckzuck 6-8 Wochen vorbei,natürlich schönstes Bikewetter, und auch noch für zwei Marathon´s gemeldet die ich mit nem uralten Hardtail von meinem Kumpel fahren darf weils schöne neue Fully ja ohne Dämpfer net so recht fahrbereit ist.
ALPTRAUM!!!AUFWACHEN!!!!

Das alles kann natürlich mit nem DT auch passieren trotzdem bin ich der Meinung das er besser und vor allem defektunanfälliger ist.
Letztes Jahr paßte er vom Budget sogar in noch günstigere Bikes,warum heuer nicht mehr?
Meine Kaufentscheidung pro Canyon wird auf jeden Fall sehr von Gabel und Dämpfer abhängen.
Wie denkt ihr darüber?

Ciao Rene´


----------



## Staabi (21. November 2003)

Nabend,

um Eure Horrorszenarien ein wenig zu zerstreuen:

Die XC und ES Modelle sind durchweg mit Answer Manitou SPV 3-Way Dämpfern ausgestattet. Wir hatten ja bereits in dieser Saison einen 4-Way Dämpfer im ES 7 und sind von der Dauerhaltbarkeit der Dämpfer überzeugt. Und SPV macht für Touren und Enduro -Bikes richtig Sinn. Bei den MR Modellen sind die DT Swiss SSD210L Dämpfer verbaut, weil dieser Kundenkreis gerne einen Lock-Out bevorzugt. Einen Rock Shox Dämpfer (BAR Adjust) haben wir beim FX 3000. 

Rock Shox hatte in der Vergangenheit eine recht hohe Ausfallquote, das ist leider wahr. Wir haben sind aber beim BAR Dämpfer, das die Qualität deutlich besser geworden ist, schließlich kosten Rückholungen von defekten Teilen auch uns richtig Geld...

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## rboncube (21. November 2003)

Danke Staabi,jetzt kann ich endlich wieder schlafen 
Hätte mich doch sehr gewundert wenn Canyon so ne verwirrende Preispolitik betreibt.Es hieß ja die Bikes werden billiger (weg. hohem Euro) und dann billigere Teile.Wäre schon komisch.

Aber jetzt ist ja alles gut und hoffentlich bald 2004 und das XC5 bei mir 

Gruß an´s Canyon-Team

Ciao Rene´


----------



## fone (22. November 2003)

okokok

laienfrage:

gibts Einbußen beim Komfort, also Ansprechverhalten etc. bei SPV?

thx!


[]hab n bisserl im federungsforum gelesen. scheint ganz ok zu sein das spv.


----------



## tde (28. November 2003)

@staabi: wo wir hier schon beim Thema "Kleine Tierschau 2004" sind: In welcher/n Farbe/n wird nächstes Jahr das Grand Canyon Eilte HT-Frameset angeboten? Die momentane Farbkombination kommt für mich nicht in Frage, bin aber im Begriff, mir ein HT aufzubauen, deshalb wär's schön zu wissen, ob Canyon mit im Rennen ist (z.B. wenn's den Rahmen in schwarz oder weiß/gebürstet oder irgendeiner anderen spannenden Farbe gibt).


----------



## wysi (28. November 2003)

Hi

@Staab: wann ist denn der Katalog als PDF draussen?

Gruss aus CH

Wysi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=Ben_Nevis=- (28. November 2003)

Jetzt ist mein Ersatzklapprad auch noch kaputtgegangen *heul*
Ich will endlich mein Bike bestellen, kanns gar nicht mehr erwarten!!!


----------



## wildbiker (29. November 2003)

ups.. doppelt..


----------



## wildbiker (29. November 2003)

*Ich kanns auch nicht mehr erwarten bis der neue Katalog da ist!* 

Welche Rahmenfarbkombination wird das XC4 haben?? 
Ich mag u.a. blau/silber; Schwarz/Silber; rot/silber; rot/blau; rot/schwarz


----------



## jones (29. November 2003)

Hallo Canyon-Team,

bringt doch endlich mal paar Bilder von den neuen Bikes!!!


----------



## -=Ben_Nevis=- (29. November 2003)




----------



## Smooth* (30. November 2003)

Genau, wir wollen Bilder sehn.

Eigentlich habt ihr doch Ende dieser Woche gesagt?!


----------



## fone (30. November 2003)

genau, skandal!


----------



## wildbiker (1. Dezember 2003)

Ist langsam an/über der Zeit, die neuen Bikes rauszubringen. Katalog ist auch noch kein neuer draußen. Ich kanns schon langsam nicht mehr erwarten. Ist wirklich schon langsam nen Skandal!!!


----------



## -=Ben_Nevis=- (1. Dezember 2003)

Ja wie sollten dringenst einen Untersuchungsausschuss bilden!
Ne jetzt mal im ernst: Ich bin momentan zum Fußgänger degradiert - Tut endlich was dagegen, wenigstens nen Bild damit ich weiß worauf ich ungeduldig warte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smooth* (1. Dezember 2003)

Michael könnte sich echt mal wieder blicken lassen und bestenfalls Pics oder den Katalog mitbringen!


----------



## hamster6000 (1. Dezember 2003)

Ball flach halten Leute! Und cool down, Ich hab euch nen Pic mitgebracht. (hehe)  Damits hier nicht ganz so langweilig wird...


----------



## Smooth* (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von hamster6000 _
> *Ball flach halten Leute! Und cool down, Ich hab euch nen Pic mitgebracht. (hehe)  Damits hier nicht ganz so langweilig wird... *



Was bist du doch witzig...


----------



## -=Ben_Nevis=- (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BlackhawkSecond _
> *Was bist du doch witzig... *



Eher nicht *rolleyes*


----------



## fone (2. Dezember 2003)

ich find das teil spitze, was soll das kosten, gewicht?...

wenn nich bald was passiert wach ich beim speci händler auf und bin mien geld da los :/ oder ich schlag bei ebay zu und hol mirn:
EINSEINS11!!!**IMPALA SUPER DH MOUNTAINBIKE**!!!11EINSEINS


----------



## wysi (2. Dezember 2003)

Hi alle Wundernasen

ich denk mal Herr Staab wird sich hier im Foum erst wieder blicken lassen, wenn die Bilder draussen sind?!

Gruess

wysi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (2. Dezember 2003)

ich denk mal die sind grad einfach mächtig im stress

gruß

fone


----------



## Smooth* (2. Dezember 2003)

Eine kurze Mitteilung, wie der Status gerade ist, ist ja wohl nicht zuviel verlangt.


----------



## Staabi (2. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

sorry, wir sind zur Zeit wirklich etwas im Streß... Der MTB-Katalog geht morgen früh in die Druckerei. Jetzt geht es weiter mit dem Rennradkatalog... Ich habe noch keine Bilder für das Update der Homepage bekommen, aber als kleinen Vorgeschmack hier mal 2 Bilder, die ich eben mit der Digicam gemacht habe. Leider werden diese Bilder den Bikes nicht gerecht...  Unsere Homepage wird aber noch diesen Monat auf die neuen Modelle umgestellt.

Canyon MR 8 2004

"Das Marathonbike der Extraklasse. Ein Rahmen, der Ihre Kraft direkt in Vortrieb umsetzt. Premium Federelemente für höchstes
Fahrerlebnis. Die Skareb Super Air Federgabel mit Lockout ist nach Meinung vieler Experten die zurzeit wohl beste Racegabel.
Ein Rahmenchassis mit hoher Fahrstabilität, perfektem Federungsverhalten und hervorragenden Klettereigenschaften.
In der Summe der Anstiege macht sich beim Marathon jedes Gramm bemerkbar. Deshalb ist das MR8 serienmäßig mit
Premium-Tuningkomponenten ausgestattet: Hügi Ultralight Laufradsatz, Syntace F 99 Vorbau sowie der legendäre Syntace
Duraflite Lenker. Das MR 8 verfügt über eine Shimano XT Racegruppe und XTR Schaltwerk der neuesten Generation."

Rahmen: SuperActive MR-4-Gelenker aus mehrfach
konifiziertem HighEnd 7005 Aluminium,
handmade, New FACT 3 Optisize- Tubing.
New SuperStiff Hinterbaustreben, designed
by Lutz Scheffer
Dämpfer: DT Swiss SSD 210L LockOut
Geometrie: SuperActive Marathon/Race
Gabel: Answer Manitou Skareb Super Air, 80 mm
Federweg, LockOut, einstellbare Druck- und
Zugstufe,
Steuersatz: Iridium, semi-integriertes Design
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR 2004
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT 2004
Schaltgriffe: Shimano Deore XT Dual Control 2004
Bremsgriffe: Shimano Deore XT Dual Control 2004
Bremsen: Shimano Deore XT Disc 2004
Naben: DT Swiss, Hügi 240S Centerlock Design
Zahnkranz: Shimano Deore XT, 11-32, 9fach
Felgen: DT Swiss XR 4.1
Reifen: Continental Explorer Supersonic Faltreifen
Kurbeln: Shimano Deore XT, Hollowtech II
Kettenblätter: 44/32/22
Innenlager: Shimano Deore XT, Hollowtech II
Vorbau: Syntace F-99
Lenker: Syntace Duraflite
Sattel: Selle Italia SLK
Sattelstütze: Thomson Ultralight
Pedale: Auslieferung ohne
Farbe: Platinium

Komplettpreis:  2499.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (2. Dezember 2003)

Ups, falsch eingelogt gewesen .

Weiter gehts mit dem Grand Canyon Pro:

"Das Grand Canyon Pro verkörpert den puren Geist eines Rennhardtails. Sportlichkeit, Technik, Agilität und kompromissloses
Leichtgewicht verschmelzen hier zu einer harmonischen Einheit. Seine technischen Details und seine Leistungswerte
sind für ein Serienhardtail außergewöhnlich. 10,2 kg Gesamtgewicht (ohne Pedale) inklusive HighTech-Scheibenbremsen
und Federgabel. Zentraler Bestandteil dieser Rennmaschine ist neben dem Premiumrahmen der Hügi Ultraleicht-Laufradsatz.
Naben, Felgen und Speichen sind mit Schweizer Präzision perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt. Ultraleicht, extrem stabil
und zuverlässig. Tuning Package mit Syntace-Vorbau, Thomson Sattelstütze und dem bekannten SLR-Race-Sattel."

Rahmen: Hardtail aus mehrfach konifiziertem
HighEnd 7005 Aluminium, handmade,
New Fact 3 Opti-Size Tubing, Canyon Disc
Drop Out, designed by Lutz Scheffer
Geometrie: All Terrain Race / CC Specific Design
Gabel: Manitou Skareb Super Air, 80 mm
Federweg, mit LockOut, Zug- und
Druckstufendämpfung verstellbar
Steuersatz: Iridium, semi-integriertes Design
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR 2004
Umwerfer: Shimano XT 2004
Schaltgriffe: Shimano Deore XT Dual Control 2004
Bremsgriffe: Shimano Deore XT Dual Control 2004
Bremsen: Shimano Deore XT Disc 2004
Naben: DT Swiss, Hügi 240S Centerlock Design
Zahnkranz: Shimano Deore XT 2004, 11-32, 9fach
Felgen: DT Swiss XR 4.1
Reifen: Continental Explorer Pro Faltreifen
Kurbeln: Shimano Deore XT 2004 Hollowtech II
Kettenblätter: Shimano Deore XT 2004, 44/32/22
Innenlager: Shimano Deore XT Hollowtech II
Vorbau: Syntace F-99
Lenker: Iridium Ultimate
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XP
Sattelstütze: Thomson Ultralight
Pedale: Auslieferung ohne
Farbe: Platinium

Komplettpreis:  1899.


Welche anderen Bikes interessieren Euch denn noch? Wie gesagt, noch habe ich keine pdf und keine vernünftigen Bilder, aber ich kann ja mal schauen, was ich machen kann. Ich bitte allerdings um Nachsicht das ich in den nächsten beiden Wochen immer noch eher selten im Forum bin und Antworten länger dauern werden als gewohnt...

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Smooth* (2. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

erstmal danke für deine Antwort.

Mich würde interessieren, ob alle Modelle in diesen Grau-Tönen gehalten wurden, oder ob es da auch andere Variationen gibt.

Bilder dazu währen auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## fone (2. Dezember 2003)

na wenn du so fragst 

XC 5/4 Nachfolger !! bitte!

danke

fone


ach: ich dachte die bikes sollten etwas günstiger werden, kann ich so direkt nicht feststellen, wenn das GC pro das alte elite ist, dann ist es jetzt teurer. kenn mich aber nicht sehr gut mit den komponenten aus, und jetzt keine Zeit das mit den alten bikes zu vergleichen.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (2. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

XC 4/XC 5 muss ich auf die CD mit den Bildern die wir für unsere Homepage verwenden werden warten, weil da noch in letzter Sekunde die Farben geändert wurden.

Generell sind die Farbtöne schwarz, silber, titansilber, platinum vorherrschend in unserer Produktpallette. Wie gesagt, die Bilder oben werden den Farben nicht gerecht. Wartet bitte noch, bis ich aussagefähige Bilder vom Fotografen habe. Die Bikes sehen alle sehr sehr edel aus.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## mstaab_canyon (2. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

das Grand Canyon Pro ist ein neues Modell, oberhalb vom Grand Canyon Elite angesiedelt. Das neue Grand Canyon Elite liegt jetzt bei 1499,- Euro und hat folgende Austattung:

Rahmen: Hardtail aus mehrfach konifiziertem HighEnd
7005 Aluminium, handmade, New Fact 3
Opti-Size Tubing, Canyon Disc Drop Out,
designed by Lutz Scheffer
Geometrie: All Terrain Race / CC Specific Design
Gabel: Manitou Skareb Super Air, 80 mm Federweg,
mit LockOut, Zug- und Druckstufendämpfung
verstellbar
Steuersatz: Iridium, semi-integriertes Design
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT 2004
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT 2004
Schaltgriffe: Shimano Deore XT Dual Control 2004
Bremsgriffe: Shimano Deore XT Dual Control 2004
Bremsen: Shimano Deore XT Disc 2004
Naben: Shimano Deore XT Disc 2004
Zahnkranz: Shimano Deore XT 11-32, 9fach
Felgen: Iridium Disc XP
Reifen: Continental Explorer Pro
Kurbeln: Shimano Deore XT 2004 Hollowtech II
Kettenblätter: 44/32/22
Innenlager: Shimano Deore XT, Hollowtech II
Vorbau: Iridium Ultimate
Lenker: Iridium Ultimate
Sattel: Selle Italia C2 Special Edition
Sattelstütze: Thomson Ultralight
Pedale: Auslieferung ohne
Farbe: Reflex Silver

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## smartfan33 (2. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

wie siehts denn beim 2004'er Yellowstone mit der Farbe aus? Ist wieder Gelb dabei oder hoffentlich nur schönes Silber?

Danke schon mal.


----------



## fone (2. Dezember 2003)

staabi, falls du noch da bist ... 

infos zum XC4 wären auch ohne Bild super interressant!! mit preis 

danke!

gruß 

fone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=Ben_Nevis=- (2. Dezember 2003)

Find ich gut dass ihr jetzt mehr auf schlichtere und edlere Farbkombinationen setzt!
Wie siehts denn so im niedrigeren Preissegment von so 800 - 1000 aus?


----------



## wildbiker (2. Dezember 2003)

Das ist doch schon mal ein Wort. _Ein Mann, ein Wort!_ 

Also vom Farbgeschmack her, siehts ganz gut aus. Die Bikes passen schön zum  Auto, und machen garantiert ne gute Figur auf´m Dachgepäckträger, wenn man mal nen größeres Ziel vor Augen und des nicht grad nur mitm Bike erreicht.


----------



## Runkelrübe (2. Dezember 2003)

@Staabi:

Ein paar Infos zum 'normalen' Grand Canyon wären auch nicht schlecht wenn Du schon mal dabei bist ;o).


----------



## blange (2. Dezember 2003)

Tag auch

Mich interessieren die neuen Freeridemodelle. Wie ist die Ausstattung und der Preis?

Wäre schön, etwas darüber zu erfahren.


----------



## fone (2. Dezember 2003)

hintenanstellen!!!

drängelt doch nich so... 

*ich ich ich*

   

mahlzeit


----------



## [email protected] (2. Dezember 2003)

Also, diesen Monat sollen die Internetseiten umgestellt werden? Versprochen war vorigen Monat, somit wird sich ja wahrscheinlich die Auslieferung auch verzögern? D.h., dass man als "Ausländer" (Österreich) sowieso erst mit März/April mit einem neuen Bike rechnen kann......Nein, danke. Ich wollte zwar ein Canyon, aber andere Marken habe auch schöne Bikes.....Bei Cube und Ghost bekomme ich die Räder "rechtzeitig" zur Saison (Jänner, spätestens Februar), dann werde ich mich dort umsehen, die Geschichte hier ist mir einfach viel zu zäh....

Wenn schon Versender, dann sollte das Service schon etwas besser sein, und die Verfügbarkeit schon vorher bekannt gegeben werden können (mit passablen Terminen, nicht so eine WischiWaschi-Aussage "irgendwann im Jänner oder Februar werden halt die ersten Bikes ausgeliefert").....

Ein verhärmter nicht-mehr-Canyon Käufer..........


----------



## TThorsten (3. Dezember 2003)

@[email protected]
Was hat die Auslieferung mit der Umstellung der Webseite zu tun?
Ich sehe da keinen zwingenden Zusammenhang.........

@Staabi
Wie liegt das neue MR8 im Gewicht? Ich schätze so 10,60-10,70kg......
Kann man bei der Vorbestellung einen 11-34 Zahnkranz ordern und sind verschiedene Vorbaulängen möglich?

Wenn ich die Ausstattung mit dem alten MR8 so hin und her rechne, komme ich in etwa auf einen Minderpreis von circa 100.
Bezogen auf 2003 entspricht IMHO der neue Preis ziemlich genau dem "Auslaufpreis" von 2600 des alten MR8.
Dazu gibt es den neuen Rahmen........ Ich finde das Paket mit den DT Swiss Parts


----------



## [email protected] (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TThorsten _
> *@[email protected]
> Was hat die Auslieferung mit der Umstellung der Webseite zu tun?
> Ich sehe da keinen zwingenden Zusammenhang.........
> *



Ich leider schon. Nimm mal an, dass die Seite nächste Woche Online geht. Diese Woche wirds ja IMHO nichts mehr werden, wenn die jetzt erst die Rennradln fotografieren (der Zeitpunkt der MTB-Fotografie liegt jetzt schon 2 !! Wochen zurück). Dann darfst, wenn du schnell bist, und keine Fragen hast, gleich bestellen. Und der Liefertermin ist ja dann einige Wochen nach der Bestellung, da ja das Bike auch noch "gebaut" werden muss. Hätte ich jetzt schon vor Wochen bestellt, wäre vielleicht mein Bike schon aufgebaut. Ist eine endlose Verzögerungsgeschichte. Dann noch die Horrormeldungen vom vorigen Jahr, dass Leute über 3 Monate (!!!) auf ihr Radl warten mussten.

PS: wisst ihr eigentlich, dass es bei Shimano Lieferschwierigkeiten mit der XT-Disc gibt? Die ganze Branche wartet zur Zeit auf diese Lieferungen (habe ich mittlerweile von 4 Händlern bestätigt bekommen.....). Somit, rechnet euch aus, wenn Canyon nicht schon lange die Teile bestellt hat, wie weit hinten die in der Lieferschlange anstehen müssen........

Meine Meinung: Wenn schon Versender, dann bitte auch VERBINDLICHE Liefertermine angeben. So Wischi-Waschi-Aussagen, dass das Bike nach der Bestellung ca. 1-20 Wochen dauert bis zur Auslieferung sind für den Ar...


----------



## mstaab_canyon (3. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

@Andreas:

unsere Shimano-Ordern sind schon seit Sommer getätigt. Die Katalogerstellung hat ja nichts mit unseren Komponentenlieferungen zu tun. In den letzten Wochen wurden nur bei bei Kleinteilen wie Reifen oder Sätteln letzte Spezifikationsänderungen vorgenommen. Es gibt tatsächlich Lieferschwierigkeiten mit den XT Teilen, wir haben aber bestätigte Termine die es uns ermöglichen, 90% aller Bikes bis Mitte März hier zu haben. Die ersten Modelle shippern schon auf den Weltmeeren zu uns. Natürlich ist es sehr empfehlenswert, sofort nach Veröffentlichung der neuen Modelle zu ordern. Sobald die Bikes auf der Webseite sind (was wir nach der Fertigstellung des Rennradkatalogs machen werden) können die Räder geordert werden.

Yellowstone ist ähnlich wie im vergangenen Jahr, nur schöner . Die anderen Modelle werde ich sobald die CD da ist hier im Forum vorstellen.

Viele Grüße,

Michael

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wysi (3. Dezember 2003)

Hello

@ Staab: Wie sieht es denn mit den Rennrädern aus?

Sind die auch von Lieferschwierigkeiten betroffen und wann sind die online?

Gruess

wysi


----------



## [email protected] (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mstaab_canyon _
> *Hallo,
> 
> @Andreas:
> ...



Das heißt aber einerseits in meinen Augen, dass wieder KEIN vernünftiger Liefertermin genannt wurde. Andererseits heißt das aber auch, dass 10 % der Leute, die ein Rad - GLEICH nach erscheinen der Webseite - am gleichen Tag noch ordern mindestens bis April warten müssen.....

Es könnte jedoch auch heißen, dass überhaupt ein paar Modelle (10% eben) überhaupt erst ab Mitte März bei euch eintrudeln --> wiederum ein Liefertermin jenseits von April.

Also ich weiß nicht, die Aussagen bezüglich irgendwelchen 'Terminen solltet ihr von eurer Seite aus schon VERBINDLICH und KONKRET bekannt geben können. In einem anderen Thread hast du geschrieben, dass die Bikes bis Ende Februar da sind, jetzt ist es schon Mitte März, und das nur zu 90%.... Das ist schon etwas schwach.

Was bringt mir das, wenn ich morgen (soferne morgen schon eine Bestellmöglichkeit besteht) bestelle, und vorher keinen Liefertermin bekomme. Wenn ein Bike erst so spät lieferbar ist, dann würde ich vielleicht ein anderes Modell, das vorher verfügbar ist, nehmen. Ohne Angaben von euch ist das Thema aber "gegessen"......

Die Lieferschwierigkeiten vom vorigen Jahr (jaja, es war ja Magura schuld) werden sich heuer IMHO wiederholen (jaja, heuer wird Shimano schuld sein). Meiner Meinung nach seid ihr einfach zu spät dran. Jedenfalls haben es mittlerweile ziemlich ALLE Bike-Firmen ihre Produktpalette bekanntzugeben, Prospekte zu liefern und die Internetseite upzudaten. Auch die Preise und die Daten der Bikes stehen schon lange fest.


----------



## fone (3. Dezember 2003)

@ Andreas

...und jetzt?

Gruß

fone


----------



## -=Ben_Nevis=- (3. Dezember 2003)

Bis Mitte März???? Ich Sterbe! So eine ********!
Ansich will ich ein canyonbike aber so lange warten?!


----------



## wildbiker (3. Dezember 2003)

Nur komisch is, das die anderen Bikefirmen, Shimano an ihren Bikes verbaut haben und hier bei Canyon, Lieferschwierigkeiten oder was auch immer genannt wird.. Ist meiner Meinung nach schon ganz schön mysteriös.

Mir scheints als hätte Canyon keine Lust am Geld verdienen.


----------



## wysi (3. Dezember 2003)

Hi alle
denke mal Herr Staab sollte ein bisschen Gas geben, insbesondere um solche Spekulationen wie die hier im Forum geposteten zu entkräften!
Ich möchte eigentlich auch ein Canyon Bike, doch was hier momentan geboten wird stimmt mich nicht gerade zuversichtlch!

@Staab: wie siehts eigentlich mit der Bezahlung aus?
Ich nehme nicht an, dass ein Bike bei der Bestellung bezahlt werden muss und man dann so 2 Monate darauf warten muss???

Gruess


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zurriola (3. Dezember 2003)

Ich kann mich der Meinung von [email protected] nur anschließen:

Fast alle Hersteller haben zumindest die Spezifikationen und Preise der 2004 Modelle veröffentlicht.

Ich finde die Betreuung von Canyon hier im Herstellerforum ist eine gute Idee und, wenn man es professionell macht, auch einen super Service. Ab und zu mal reinschaun und halbherzige Antworten geben ist allerdings kein Beweis von Zuverlässigkeit und Service.

Mir gefallen die Bikes auch sehr gut, aber bei der Bettelei nach Bildern und Infos hier im Forum komme ich mir vor wie in der DDR. Meine Bestellung jetzt abgeben und dann bis April auf die Lieferung des Trabbi...tschuldigung...Canyon zu warten ist für mich nicht akzeptabel.

Deshalb Tip an Canyon: Wenn ihr das Herstellerforum hier betreibt, dann macht es professionell und beantwortet wirklich die gestellten Fragen. Konkrete Informationen zu Spezifikationen  und Lieferterminen aller Bikes sind wirklich überfällig.


----------



## Fulaks (3. Dezember 2003)

Ich wollte auch ein Canyon MR6, MR7 oder MR8. Fast alle Hersteller hatten ende oktober, anfang November ihre neue Modelle online und Kataloge beim Händler.

Das warten auf die neue Canyons war mir zu lang, und ich hab mir für ein Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Pro entschieden. Zwar etwas teuerer, aber mit Händlerservice.

Ich denke das wir Herr Staab jetzt ruhig arbeiten lassen mussen. Die Canyons sind gute Bikes, und können preiswert angeboten werden da es sich um einen kleinen Versand-Hersteller dreht, mit niedrige Personalkosten. Staabi muss jetzt vollgas arbeiten, nicht im forum rundhangen. Lass der mann doch ein bisschen ruhe !

Liefertermin : wenn's fertig ist


----------



## [email protected] (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fone _
> *@ Andreas
> 
> ...und jetzt?
> ...



Und was willst mir jetzt damit sagen? Verstehe dein Frage nicht ganz. *SyntaxError*




> _Original geschrieben von wysi _
> *.......wie siehts eigentlich mit der Bezahlung aus?
> Ich nehme nicht an, dass ein Bike bei der Bestellung bezahlt werden muss und man dann so 2 Monate darauf warten muss.........
> *



Das ist auch so ein Grund, warum mir die Lieferzeiten im Hals liegen. Hier gebe ich über Monate (ein Liefertermin kann ja erst nach Bestelleingang/Bezahlung genannt werden?) einen zinsenfreien Kredit. Bei einem Händler zahle ich erst nach Lieferung und Aushändigung des Bikes (höchstens eine Anzahlung ist fällig). Wenn ich die Zinsen eines (nicht gerade des billigsten Bikes) Radls hier nehme, schwinden die Preisvorteile (mit Versand und Garantieabwicklung) aber schon ganz schön zu gunsten von anderen vergleichbaren "BilligMarken" (ich nenne absichtlich keine, kommen aber auch aus Deutschland).......


----------



## wysi (3. Dezember 2003)

Hi
@Fulaks: Wenn Canyon schon ein Forum hat, und sich viele Leute daran ärgern keine genauen Information zu bekommen, dann sollen doch bitte die Verantwortlichen für mehr Transparenz sorgen!
Anbei: Canyon sollte mit den potentiellen Kunden sehr vorsichtig unmgehen. Man kann ja hier im Forum sehr gut lesen zu was es führt, wenn man dies nicht tut!
Denn ein reiner Versandhändler ist auch vom guten Ruf abhängig.

@ [email protected]: Gib doch Canyon noch ne Chance, ich hoffe nämlich Herr Staab liest die Beiträge und lernt daraus!

Gruss


----------



## fone (3. Dezember 2003)

... taschentuch?



zurriola, 
was ist daran unprofessionell? halbherzige antworten?
was soll er denn sagen, wenn er es nicht weiß !?!?

wenn mitte juni einer wegen 2005er modellen fragt isses dann auch unprofessionell wenn keine infos erhältlich sind?

und, ist jeder hersteller verpflichtet den selben zyklus zu fahren? (versteht ihr das) 

andreas, 
ich habe den sinn deines posts nicht verstanden, bzw was du wolltest. vorschlag: anderes radl kaufen. oder warten. und ab und zu n bisserl jammern.

das mit dem zinslosen kredit is allerdings ne komische sache. wusste ich nicht, dass liefertermin erst bei zahlung ausgeknobelt wird. komische methode... *ins grübeln komm*

in diesem sinne  stfu


----------



## wildbiker (3. Dezember 2003)

Löl.. mal was so nebenbei, durchstöbere meine alten Bikezeitschriften und habe u.a. noch nen Katalog von 2001 gefunden.. Vielleicht soll ich davon mal nen paar Bilderchen reinsetzen, das das warten bis mitte März so langweilig wird...löl..


----------



## Staabi (3. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

eigentlich habe ich heute nachmittag frei, nachdem ich jetzt 3 Wochen inkl. Samstag und Sonntag durchgearbeitet habe... Aber nachdem ich dann die Zeit und das trockene Wetter mal für eine kleine Runde mit dem Bike genutzt habe bin ich jetzt gut gelaunt und will hier mal etwas gegensteuern.

Wir haben unsere Kataloge immer schon in der Februar-"Bike" und "Tour" beiliegen (erscheint Mitte Januar), weil die Saison für uns Anfang Februar auch immer erst richtig beginnt. Ausnahme war 2003´, wo wir aus verschiedenen Gründen 4 Wochen später dran waren als dieses Jahr. Das war aber seit 1999 die allererste Ausnahme. Die Lieferschwierigkeiten gegen Ende dieser Saison, die man hier im Forum nachlesen kann, haben damit überhaupt nichts zu tun, denn da war es so, das für Räder die wir schon lange an Lager hatten nicht genügend Bremsen an Lager waren. Sollte nicht so sein, hat aber mein Vorgänger zu verantworten.

Die neuen Modelle sind fertig, ich kann verstehen das Ihr sie auch sehen wollt, aber Bilder mit der Digicam wie weiter oben werden den Rädern nicht gerecht. Deshalb muss ich Euch um Geduld bitten, bis ich die aussagekräftigen Bilder aus dem Fotostudio in einem Web-gerechten Format habe.

Unsere Bikes werden in aller Regel per Nachnahme versendet, Postbote steht vor der Tür und händigt gegen Zahlung das Bike aus. Bei Vorkasse wird erst dann eine Rechnung verschickt, wenn das Rad fertig montiert versandbereit steht. Also ist es keinesfalls so, das wir über Wochen mit dem Geld unserer Kunden arbeiten.

Eine schnelle Vorbestellung ist natürlich trotzdem wichtig, denn wir versenden nach Auftragseingang. Und bei stark nachgefragten Modellen kann es sein, das Räder aus einer Lieferung bereits ausverkauft sind und wir auf die nächste Lieferung warten müssen. Aber wenn ich schreibe, das wir 90% aller Modelle bis Mitte März im Haus haben heißt das auch genau das. Von verschiedenen Bikes kommen mehrere Lieferungen. Liefertermine sind auch in unserem Computersystem eingepflegt und die Kunden bekommen diese auch in Ihrer Auftragsbestätigung mitgeteilt.

Abschließend, wir sind jetzt bereits, wie eigentlich fast alle großen Hersteller, mit den 2005er Bikes in der Planung.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## fone (3. Dezember 2003)

na das hört sich doch wieder viel besser an, als die gerüchte und halbwahrheiten die man hier ab und zu zu lesen kriegt 
puh

thx!

ps: was ist eigentlich deine aufgabe bei canyon? doch nicht auch die komplette verwaltung/planung? (wg. Vorgänger...)


----------



## [email protected] (3. Dezember 2003)

Na endlich mal eine "gesunde" Antwort, danke, auf sowas habe ich gewartet....


----------



## Staabi (3. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

ich bin seit 13 Jahren in der Firma und mit meinen Aufgaben gewachsen . Angefangen habe ich als normaler Radverkäufer, war bis August/September Assistent der Geschäftsleitung und bin jetzt verantwortlich für den Einkauf, Lagerbestandspflege, Webseite und eben Support-Forum  . Daneben kommen natürlich auch immer wieder Aufgaben aus meinem "alten" Arbeitsbereich, wie jetzt auch bei der Katalogerstellung. Ist also recht gemischt.

Grüße,

Michael, der jetzt Katzenstreu kaufen muss bevor der Laden zu macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper69 (4. Dezember 2003)

Kann man die Bikes eigentlich auch vor Ort kaufen?

z.B. falls man sich mit der Größe nicht sicher ist.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (4. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

die Bikes können bei uns in Koblenz probegefahren werden, sind dann allerdings nicht mitnahmebereit sondern werden genau wie Versandbikes erst noch endmontiert.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## sniper69 (4. Dezember 2003)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## metrics (4. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

gibt es einen Nachfolger vom Grand Canyon?
Könnt Ihr die Infos / ein Photo dazu posten?

Danke,

  Udo


----------



## Frankfurter (4. Dezember 2003)

Ich hab kein Plan was hier manche haben. Wenn einem März nicht reicht muss man halt für SICH seine Konsequenzen ziehen. Ich habe auch fast 3 Monate auf mein bike gewartet aber das lag darn das ich erst Mai bestellt habe. Im nachhinein bereue ich keinen Tag. Wenn man ein Canyon erstmal hat ist der Service echt Top. Immer wieder netter Kontakt, wenn ein Problem auftritt hat man umgehen ein Erstzteil. Und ganz ehrlich wenn ich sehe wie Versender wie z.b Bikediscount mit den Kunden teilweise umgehen dann bin ich jedesmal glücklich bei Canyon bestellt zu haben. Jetzt mal ehrlich was ist besser ein Versender der sagt das es ein bischen dauert und dann seine Sache ordentlich macht oder ein halbfertiges Fahrad was zwar nach 3Wochen da ist aber dafür in der Woche drauf wieder zurückmuss. Hab da schon geile Sachen miterlebt.
Außerdem was ist das für ne Logik wenn einer sich über Canyon beschwert weil die angeblich keine Shimanokomponenten hätten was von anderen Versendern bestätigt worden sei. 
Dann MStaab sagt das es da zwar Probleme gibt allerdings der Großteil der Teile schon im Sommer bestellt worden sind und deswegen 90% klar gehen.
Und der nächste sich beschwert wieso MStaab das auf Shimano schieben würde obwohl andere Versender damit keine Probleme hätten.
Findet jemmand den Logikfehler???  
Norbert

PS: @ Staab kann man dich morgen Mittag im Laden treffen?


----------



## hamster6000 (4. Dezember 2003)

ab wann kann man sich eigentlich die 2004er Modelle (besten dank für die online gestellten Bilder...) im Laden ansehen?


----------



## Runkelrübe (4. Dezember 2003)

Also nach dieser leicht negativen Tendenz in einigen der letzten Posting sollte ich vielleicht auch mal ein bisschen die Canyon Fahne hochhalten ;o).

Mein Rennrad ist auch von Canyon und ich habe bisher nur die besten Erfahrungen mit dieser Firma gemacht. Angefangen von der Beratung, über den eigentlichen Kauf und auch Serviceanfragen und Fragen zur Technik wurden immer freundlich beantwortet. Klar, es gibt Wartezeiten wenn man ein neues Bike bestellt aber das weiss man doch schon vorher und richtet sich bei der Bestellung halt darauf ein. Ist doch bei anderen Versendern auch nicht anders. Wer UNBEDINGT von Heute auf Morgen ein Rad braucht (und das gestern noch nicht wusste) geht halt zum freundlichen lokalen Radladen und schaut was die zufällig so rumstehen haben. Dann muss man halt auch bereit sein den "Expresszuschlag" zu zahlen. Aber ist OK, der lokale Radladen will ja auch leben. Ich jedenfalls plane meine Radkäufe schon Monate im Voraus, da kann ich mit der Canyon Lieferzeit gut klar kommen.

Wer mal einen Service Fall beim "Bike Discount" hatte und mit deren absolut unfreundlichen und arroganten Art konfrontiert wurde weiss jedenfalls den Canyon Service zu schätzen! Nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## [email protected] (4. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Runkelrübe _
> *Wer UNBEDINGT von Heute auf Morgen ein Rad braucht (und das gestern noch nicht wusste) geht halt zum freundlichen lokalen Radladen und schaut was die zufällig so rumstehen haben. Dann muss man halt auch bereit sein den "Expresszuschlag" zu zahlen.*




Tja, um noch mal alles aufzuwärmen (ich habe oben schon eine erschöpfende Antwort erhalten). Manche Leute tun sich mit dem Lesen alt ein bisserl schwerer:

Ich brauche nich von Heute auf Morgen ein Rad, nur Anfang nächste Saison hätte ich es trotzdem gerne, nicht erst in der Mitte....

Ich wußte sehr wohl schon Gestern, dass ich ein Rad brauche. Eigentlich weiß ich dass seit Anfang heurigen Jahres, dass ich mit der nächsten Saison ein Neues will. Aber was hilft mir das, wenn die Preise und Kataloge und Bikes noch nicht zu bestellen sind? Nur weil ich das schon seit Gestern weiß, gehts auch nicht schneller.

Tja, "Expresszuschlag" würde ich es nicht nennen, rechne dir mal den Unterschied zu anderen dt. Marken aus.... Soviel bleibt da nicht über.... Eigentlich geht´s jetzt nur mehr um ein Bike für meine Frau, für mich habe ich schon ein Gh.st bestellt, weil ich erstens einen Wahnsinnspreis bekam, aber meine Frau will unbedingt ein Canyon haben. Und dein "Expresszuschlag" würde ich mal behaupten liegt hier (in meinem Fall natürlich nur, dass muss sich jeder selbst ausrechnen) im Minusbereich!

Ich sag immer: WLKIKIV


----------



## Thunderbird (4. Dezember 2003)

Ich suche auch seit Ewigkeiten ein neues Hardtail und
will es dann aber auch bald haben, wenn ich es endlich
mal gefunden habe und das Geld zusammengekratzt ist.

Mein Dealer gibt mir auch eher einen "Expressrabatt" als
einen "Expresszuschlag" - je schneller er mein Geld hat, 
desto besser für ihn  

Trotzdem kommt sein Angebot (KTM Team Race) von der
Ausstattung nicht ganz ans neue Grand Canyon Pro ran.
Mann, ist das ein rattenscharfes Teil!  Damit wird 
Canyon sicher wieder einige Preise einheimsen. 

Werde  aber trotzdem bei meinem lokalen Händler kaufen, 
weil mir keine Dual Control ans Bike kommt und der mir noch 
(im Gegensatz zu Canyon, oder?) Rapidfire-Hebel dranbaut.
Und der Service ist eben doch etwas persönlicher.

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wysi (5. Dezember 2003)

Hi all

@Thunderbird: Canyon ist sicher in der Lage die von Dir gewünschten Teile ans Bike zu schrauben, dies ist auch im Katalog vermerkt !
Es kostet halt dann ein Bisschen mehr.
Ich denk mal, oder bin überzeugt,  das Preis/Leistung einmalig sind bei Canyon!

Gruess

               wysi


----------



## Thunderbird (5. Dezember 2003)

@ wysi:
Wäre schön, wenn du Recht hättest, aber auf der Homepage steht:
"? Kann ich ein Canyon-Rad auch mit einer anderen Ausstattung oder Farbe bekommen?  
! Alle Canyon-Räder können wir nur in den abgebildeten Farben und Ausstattungen ausliefern."  

Oder kann ich das Zeug selbst besorgen und Canyon schraubt es mir dann wenigstens dran?  

Preis/Leistung ist wirklich nicht mehr zu schlagen, vor allem bei dem tollen Design der 2004er Bikes.

Thb


----------



## -=Ben_Nevis=- (5. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thunderbird _
> *Oder kann ich das Zeug selbst besorgen und Canyon schraubt es mir dann wenigstens dran?  *



Ich bin mir sicher dass das nicht möglich ist, die Canyonleute haben wohl schon so immer zeitdruck wie sollen sie noch die ganzen extrawürste berücksichtigen?


----------

